# What is Best for me?



## Micro_87 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok...im not the biggest person, but i do need to get back in shape, so i have a question would i see better outcomes doing just standard workout or should i do kettlebells?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

What is your end goal, specifically? That will help people guide you in this endeavor.


----------



## Micro_87 (Sep 3, 2009)

basically i was in great shape in high school but then football stopped and the beer was there...lol but i just wanna get a little more ripped and in shape and thats why i thought the kettlebells would be for me...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

If you're just looking for general fitness, a standard routine that gets most of the exercises will do. Don't forget to do cardio workouts. If you're looking to improve the muscles that will help stabilize the core and various joints, kettlebells will do the job, if you do the exercises correctly. Personally, I wouldn't replace exercises with just kettlebells, but add them in to work on areas that traditional weight won't work very well. Core strength will help you a lot, down the road.

Being that I don't know you, nor can I see what you're capable of, it's hard to get more specific than that.

Those implements do have their place.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> Ok...im not the biggest person, but i do need to get back in shape, so i have a question would i see better outcomes doing just standard workout or should i do kettlebells?



Your best outcome would be if you talked to your doctor before trying to lose weight or get fit or whatever, and have him or her help you figure out a way that is best for you. The goal of weight loss and fitness is SAFETY. You can screw yourself up six ways to sunday if you do it incorrectly.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 4, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> Ok...im not the biggest person, but i do need to get back in shape, so i have a question would i see better outcomes doing just standard workout or should i do kettlebells?


 


Micro_87 said:


> basically i was in great shape in high school but then football stopped and the beer was there...lol but i just wanna get a little more ripped and in shape and thats why i thought the kettlebells would be for me...


 
OK, here's the deal.  Speaking from experience, working out is great and awesome and I think everybody and their grandmama ought to have some kind of exercise routine.  That being said, technique is everything.  When I say everything, I mean *everything*.  

Get with a trainer; a cerified trainer.  They can assess you, see what your strenghts and weaknesses are, and can custom fit a workout regimine for you and your needs.  They will also show you how to do it properly.

Good luck and feel the burn.


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Your best outcome would be if you talked to your doctor before trying to lose weight or get fit or whatever, and have him or her help you figure out a way that is best for you. The goal of weight loss and fitness is SAFETY. You can screw yourself up six ways to sunday if you do it incorrectly.



I disagree with this. Doctor's do not always have the best way to get healthy and are often years behind new fitness concepts.

I do agree that if you are going to work out find an EXPERT who knows the movements to teach them to you the correct way.

TO the OP: If you want to just change your body composition give up. The idea is to make yourself fit. This includes exercise to build muscle and diet (in the sense of what you eat, not the Atkins, South Beach, Jenny Craig variety) to help make your body work more efficiently which will cause body composition changes.

Check out crossfit.com for a newer look at fitness and nutrition. Results don't lie.


----------



## spisco85 (Sep 4, 2009)

Let me add I do believe you should at least have a physical if you have been sedentary a long time or have serious health concerns before starting a significant life style change.


----------

